# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dustaride

## dennis

vroeg me af of er iemand weet hoe ik dit kan krijgen gr dennis

----------


## raymond

http://members.ams.chello.nl/kruisweg/Info...e/haargroei.htm

hier wat informatie over dutasteride ..

----------


## dennis

hio raymond heb die side bekeken maar dat over het krijgen van tieten spreekt me niet zo aan maar denk dat ze er toch nog niet helemaal achter zijn maar dat langzaam de oplossing van kaalheid gevonden word hoop snel inieder geval bedankt voor je meal het is een leerzame side thanks gr dennis

----------


## raymond

Ja dat gelul over erge bijwerkingen bij dutasteride wordt je niet vrolijk van. ik zou het gewoon vergeten voorlopig, ten eerste wie zegt dat dutasteride beter zal werken als finasteride, en duta zal op zn vroegst pas over een paar jaar in NL verkrijgbaar zijn. ook zal naar verwachting dutasteride nog duurder zijn dan finasteride, dat al duur genoeg is.
Trouwens ik neem nu 3 maanden finasteride en merk niks van soms genoemde bijwerkingen.

----------


## dennis

ik zit nu al 5maand fina en saw en minixodil merk ook niks van bijwerking wel ging me haar de 4maand beter groeien kruin komen donkere haren door wel nog dun maar toch weet niet of dit door zet maar doet wel wat in iedergeval maar de seks en zo dat je hem niet meer overeind kan krijgen is gelul bij mij doet ie het nog steeds normaal dus je heb gelijk dat je zegt dat het duur zat is die fina en met die saw p en vitamine p en minoxodil kost het me elke maand toch aardig wat ga dit inieder geval een paar jaar doen zo en dan maar kijken gr dennis

----------

Dennis,

Heb jij eerste maanden last van shedding gehad? je weet wel, massale haaruitval doordat alle beschadigde haren er in 1 keer uitgegooid worden voor gezonde haren.

----------


## dennis

hallo gast je vroeg of ik last had van schedding uitval bedoel je daar mee ik merkte dat mijn haar in het begin stopte uit te valle dacht dat gaat goed maar merkte wel na 3 maand ging het opeens echt flink uitvallen ook die kleine haartjes die ik winst had maar dat duurde een week nu gaat het goed die kleine haartjes komen goed terug dikker nu de uitval is niks meer ook niet bij het wassen normaal had ik me handen vol met haren nu een enkele dat viel me gelijk op dus doet wel wat ga het paar jaar proberen dan bepaal ik of het zin heeft je moet niet te vroeg vrolijk worden maar het is te proberen hoop dat je hiermee wat kan als je nog wat wil weten hoor ik het wel gr dennis

----------

